# Personalized License Plates



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone out there have personalized license plates on their Beetle. Mine is CBUGRUN. Interested to see what I have might have missed. Please respond.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Too expensive in Texas. California was a bargain compared to Texas.

JOe


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Too expensive in Texas. California was a bargain compared to Texas.
> 
> JOe


How expensive is it in Texas? It's $90.00 here in Georgia for the initial plate and $55.00 to renew. Expensive but I always seem to get them.


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

cbugrun said:


> How expensive is it in Texas? It's $90.00 here in Georgia for the initial plate and $55.00 to renew. Expensive but I always seem to get them.





NY is $220 for 2 years....


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> NY is $220 for 2 years....


Yes, but a normal registration renewal is $140, so that's only an extra $40/yr if you want personalized plates. Looks like to order the first time, it's $60.

GTarr


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

I forget what they quoted me but it was like $300ish each year.

According to their website




> How much do specialty plates cost?
> 
> Specialty plates range from $30 to $795 depending on the plate design and plate term. The cost does not include vehicle registration and other applicable fees. Military plate fees vary by plate type.



Granted, Registration here in TX is a whole lot cheaper than CA. it cost $65 and $62 for the 2010 Dodge Ram and 2010 Jeep Grand Cherokee. 

JOe


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

for texas its 1 year- 200 
5 years- 500
10 years- 600

FLIPPIN CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

210thumper said:


> for texas its 1 year- 200
> 5 years- 500
> 10 years- 600
> 
> FLIPPIN CRAZY!!!!!


Your not kidding that's CRAZY! Here in addition to the $55.00 renewal fee for the prestige plate we also pay an a tax which is based on the value of the car. On a car valued at $35,000 $40,000 it usually runs over $400.00. Some how the State of Georgia must get its pound of flesh.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm a Saints Fan, so it says "WH0 DT". Gotta love $10/year in Virginia! :thumbup:


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

UBUGME2 here, which will be transferred from my New Beetle to my Beetle at the end of the month when I get it.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Bug911*

Bug911


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I've had this plate for 11 years and will never give it up. :screwy:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> I've had this plate for 11 years and will never give it up. :screwy:


Very nice. Can see why you would not give it up.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Only $15 a year here in Missouri, and the reservation fee is only $15 as well. I don't have one on the Beetle, but the MG has "OH MG".


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Mine finally arrived today.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's mine, Missouri got my $15/year lol










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BADBTL (Aug 12, 2012)

Harley Davidson plates "BADBTL" on my B12 Turbo


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

$40 a year in nebraska...we went with BAGDBUG


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

Officially christened Barbrro II, aka "Barbaro's Love Bug" today


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I've had this one for around 15 years...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> I've had this one for around 15 years...


Awesome! I hope to keep mine that long

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

On my previous beetle and now on my 2013 - UBUGME2


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 26, 2010)

On my '04 my plate is

EU TRASH (euro trash)

Plates are $60/yr for personal.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MATTSBUG said:


>


WoW! 8 characters. In our state you can only get 7, which means you have to be very CR38T1V...


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Mine is DYSTURBD.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Front Runner said:


> Mine is DYSTURBD.


 ...YOU are disturbed...


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

the beet said:


> ...YOU are disturbed...


 LOL  I've heard that before.... :laugh:


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Anyone out there have personalized license plates on their Beetle. Mine is CBUGRUN. Interested to see what I have might have missed. Please respond.


 Florida plate DEBUG, which works on a couple of levels as I've been in the software industry for over 30 years now, and DE is the country abbreviation for Germany 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine is on its way for $85...BGZLIFE...Its expensive but hey, sometimes ya just gotta have it!


----------



## gainead (Jan 16, 2013)

*It is not a bug it is a feature!*

Software guy here as well... I have always like FEATURE on VW Bugs.... It is not a bug it is a feature!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

gainead said:


> Software guy here as well... I have always like FEATURE on VW Bugs.... It is not a bug it is a feature!


Lol love features, easiest excuse

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Well working against texting and driving mine is "IT CAN W8". Have to get a shot of it on the new 12B!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

I want SCAREAB.... obviously, SCARAB is already taken, but SCAREAB is almost better. Unfortunately, they are $225 in my jurisdiction. Highway robbery, literally.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*KNEWBUG 2012 Black Turbo Launch Edition*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8259204629/in/photostream










KNEWUG


----------



## SP0OKY (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey first post, lol. On my 2013 turbo.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SP0OKY said:


> Hey first post, lol. On my 2013 turbo.


 Like

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## PurdueAV2003 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

Wtb lol


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

*Don't text and drive!*


----------

